# mirc



## JonnyB (Feb 27, 2003)

how can we get roms after the 30 days mirc gives u?


----------



## JonnyB (Feb 27, 2003)

come on people! help!

also why does this happen:
Closing Idle connection in 30 seconds


----------



## X-Gamer (Feb 27, 2003)

Don't double-post. I don't use mirc so I can't help you but give the others a little time to give you an answer to your question. It's only been half an hour since you asked for help.


----------



## JonnyB (Feb 27, 2003)

ok, one last question> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Does it matter which irc network i choose? ie: efnet.


----------



## phuzzz (Feb 27, 2003)

In order to get onto the #gbatemp channel, yes, it must be efnet.

If you are talking about the direct connection to users to get the roms, that's to prevent people from tying up their server so other people can use it too.  So you need to get what you want quickly.

I'm afraid I don't know what you're talking about in your first post; maybe someone can answer it.  I hope that clears up some stuff.

When in doubt, check the faq.


----------



## chaoswolf82 (Feb 27, 2003)

I know im new to this  board  but  when i try it doesnt let me  join the main room always  says im in #GBAtemp1


----------



## phuzzz (Feb 27, 2003)

OK, just to make sure:
1)Make sure it is EFnet.
2)Make sure you're typing in #GBATemp.  You say #GBATemp1, and I'm not sure if that was a typo or not.

Again, when in doubt, check the faq.

Does that help?


----------



## chaoswolf82 (Feb 27, 2003)

yes it  helps but unfortunately now  the  things giving me trouble
everytime i type it  says #GBAtemp Cannot send to channel


----------



## phuzzz (Feb 27, 2003)

And all your settings are right?  Hmm.... I think you might need to wait until the major IRC people get on.  Sorry I can't help out anymore.


----------



## chaoswolf82 (Feb 27, 2003)

I wanna know  why it  would do that thoughi was playing ocarina  checking in mirc  every so often then  when i go to type something  it seems like  it sends it but then i get a #GBAtemp Cannot send to channel


----------



## phuzzz (Feb 27, 2003)

Hmm, could it be a timeout problem?  i.e. You've been idle too long and mIRC logs out?


----------



## X-Gamer (Feb 27, 2003)

I think that's because there's too many people using the GBAtemp channel at the time. This happens quite often, you just need to be more patient and a little lucky until you finally get there. Well, that what I think as I never use it myself.


----------



## chaoswolf82 (Feb 27, 2003)

im in the  channel  it  does that when i try to say something in the  chat.


----------



## chaoswolf82 (Feb 27, 2003)

it got  fixed


----------



## KiVan (Feb 27, 2003)

30 seconds of idle time is the limit you can stay in the fserver.
but they are enough to queue the files you need. when you queued a file o files, you don't need to stay in the fserver chat anymorem so you can exit it (but stay in the channel!) then wait for the files


----------



## JonnyB (Feb 28, 2003)

QUOTE(jonnyb @ Feb 27 2003 said:


> how can we get roms after the 30 days mirc gives u?


When I downloaded Mirc it was a shareware version and it said after 30 days I have to pay to use it. What did u do after your 30 days? isnt there another place to get mirc thats not for 30 days?


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Feb 28, 2003)

QUOTE(jonnyb @ Feb 27 2003 said:


> QUOTE(jonnyb @ Feb 27 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > how can we get roms after the 30 days mirc gives u?
> ...


Just reinstall it, if that's the problem.

And I got a full, working, non-demo version from mirc.com, of all places...

-Tempest out.-


----------



## phuzzz (Feb 28, 2003)

Umm.... I dunno.... I did that too, but I haven't gotten any warning or anything.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Have you?

EDIT: Actually, now that I think about it, I might have gotten the full version too.


----------



## JonnyB (Feb 28, 2003)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Feb 28 2003 said:


> Umm.... I dunno.... I did that too, but I haven't gotten any warning or anything.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how?


----------



## phuzzz (Feb 28, 2003)

As Tempest said, mirc.com.


----------



## JonnyB (Feb 27, 2003)

how can we get roms after the 30 days mirc gives u?


----------



## romm (Feb 28, 2003)

how do you use mirc


----------



## phuzzz (Feb 28, 2003)

Check the faq.  Not that hard to find if you look for it.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Feb 28, 2003)

mIRC sucks, it blocks all AOL users.

P.S. Not an AOL user by choice


----------



## phuzzz (Feb 28, 2003)

You, and all other AOL users, have my deepest sympathies.


----------

